# Geelong, Corio Bay Inner Harbor - Hints



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening all,

I have an issue. Yes just one that I'm willing to discuss.

I get home in the dark most nights after a drive from Melbourne to Geelong and usually follow Corio Bay around eastern beach. The trouble is everytime I do, the bay is like a mirror and generally taunting me that it needs a large man in a kingfisher flailing about on it.

Anybody got any hints about fishing the inner harbor at night? Any known good spots? (PM's are good if you're shy) Anyone interested in a night time paddle?

The channel near St Helens boat ramp looks interesting and there are reports of snapper out from the silos....


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Assuming you're chasing some winter reds? I've been playing around the grammar school lagoon although not much this year, in fact no night trips at all come to think of it. Fishing the entrance channel can be great if you happen to time it right as a school moves in our out of the lagoon but it's a bit hit and miss unless you're willing to put a lot of time into waiting. Found the best times to be a couple of hours before the run in tide. Otherwise i tend to do a lot of paddling sounding for some fish in about 5mtrs between the lagoon and the shallow reef area separating the inner and outer harbour. Around the shell refinery to the north of St Helens is always a great spot but for some funny reason they do get rather annoyed if you head to close, something about restricted area, massive tankers and all that. If you're heading off st Helen's i've found the best spots to be straight out towards the channels, there's a lot of muddy ground there but once you hit the channel you should be able to sound up some rocky reef. I might be game for a night paddle in a few weeks if i ever get around to finishing my lighting fit out.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd be happy for anything  but yeah i keep hearing about these secret winter reds in the bay well within yak distance. haven't made it round to grammar school yet, will give that a bash sometime.

St Helens looks like it drops to 11 metres or so not far from shore, I might hassle the "marine control" phone number to work out the restricted areas. Some beeeeeeg boats do get through there, but some of the old structures and piers look pretty interesting. Until i get chased off....

I still have to get my own lights set up, I'm planning on running enough lights to attract squid.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Just read Geoff Wilsons fishing report this morning and says you are in with a good chance late afternoon going into evening in catching a big red at the St Helens area ,so maybe it might worth trying late arvo into the night one weekend just to get feel for the place and then later down the track go for a few night trips through the week ,just a thought

cheers cruiser


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks cruis

Damn that Wilson and his big mouth! 

The bit about his report that gets me is the mention of the guys going full tilt round without lights at night. I need a bigger flag


----------



## nosh (Jul 10, 2007)

Blahger, Other than hunting the winter reds, you could start poking around the old tug pier at rippleside looking for snotties, they should start showing up there soon you'll need lots of berley for them. Also the Alcoa edge of the spoil ground off limeburners is worth a try for pinkies and whiting. Further a-field you can launch off the end of Pt Henry and fish the edges of the channel around markers 4 and 5, I have always got a couple of whiting there in low light conditions either dawn or dusk and with a bigger bait out you are a chance for an larger pinky.

cheers
nosh


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers Nosh, hadn't thought about trevs, I'm sensing I need to get off my arse and get out there in the dark


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

You could always try inside Corio Quay Mr wilson says the large reds stay in thair in winter, you can check out his story on the fishnet web site, also stright out from the red and white stack at shell .good luck on the big reds Blahger


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Couple going out Sunday night....jooooooiiiiin uuuuuuusssss


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

sliderman said:


> You could always try inside Corio Quay Mr wilson says the large reds stay in thair in winter


I shouldn't say this but have a scout around the north shore area close to the base of the headlands you might be suprized what you may find.
And I dont mean 2 -3 kg fish either I have seen 4 - 6 kg fish caught in this area. :shock: 
My Old man was a regular in Mr Wilsons reports right through the Eighties, But he & I both live up in QLD now so I supose its OK. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers Locky thanks for that, shall see how it goes tomorrow


----------

